# Duque de Caxias no Carnaval, porque o tempo ruge e a Sapucaí é grande



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Pensaram que iam ver blocos? Não, cidade vazia. :lol:

Fotos do Centro, 25 de Agosto, Parque Pauliceia, Parque Lafaiete e Vila São Luiz.

1 -

IMG_20190305_112923 by Lorram, no Flickr

2 -

IMG_20190305_113007 by Lorram, no Flickr

3 -

IMG_20190305_104310 by Lorram, no Flickr

4 - 

IMG_20190217_114927325 by Lorram, no Flickr

5 - 

IMG_20190217_115027287 by Lorram, no Flickr

6 - 

IMG_20190217_115227326 by Lorram, no Flickr

7 -

IMG_20190305_094955 by Lorram, no Flickr

8 - 

IMG_20190305_093806 by Lorram, no Flickr

9 - 

IMG_20190305_100856 by Lorram, no Flickr

10 - 

IMG_20190305_100123 by Lorram, no Flickr

11 - 

IMG_20190305_100045 by Lorram, no Flickr

12 - 

IMG_20190305_095638 by Lorram, no Flickr

13 - 

IMG_20190305_100545 by Lorram, no Flickr

14 - 

IMG_20190305_100723 by Lorram, no Flickr

15 - 

IMG_20190305_101055 by Lorram, no Flickr

16 -

IMG_20190305_101108 by Lorram, no Flickr

17 - 

IMG_20190305_101935 by Lorram, no Flickr

18 - 

IMG_20190305_102135 by Lorram, no Flickr

19 - 

IMG_20190305_102237 by Lorram, no Flickr

20 - 

IMG_20190305_102426 by Lorram, no Flickr

21 - 

IMG_20190305_102526 by Lorram, no Flickr

22 - 

IMG_20190305_102557 by Lorram, no Flickr

23 - 

IMG_20190305_102620 by Lorram, no Flickr

24 - 

IMG_20190305_102646 by Lorram, no Flickr

25 - 

IMG_20190305_102810 by Lorram, no Flickr

26 - 

IMG_20190305_103125 by Lorram, no Flickr

27 - 

IMG_20190305_103225 by Lorram, no Flickr

28 - 

IMG_20190305_103622 by Lorram, no Flickr

29 - 

IMG_20190305_103904 by Lorram, no Flickr

30 - 

IMG_20190305_104142 by Lorram, no Flickr

31 - 

IMG_20190305_104411 by Lorram, no Flickr

32 - 

IMG_20190305_104511 by Lorram, no Flickr

33 - 

IMG_20190305_104957 by Lorram, no Flickr

34 - 

IMG_20190305_105044 by Lorram, no Flickr

35 - 

IMG_20190305_105136 by Lorram, no Flickr

36 -

IMG_20190305_105413 by Lorram, no Flickr

37 -

IMG_20190305_105909 by Lorram, no Flickr

38 - 

IMG_20190305_110147 by Lorram, no Flickr

39 - 

IMG_20190305_105902 by Lorram, no Flickr

40 - 

IMG_20190305_111549 by Lorram, no Flickr

41 - 

IMG_20190305_111903 by Lorram, no Flickr

42 - 

IMG_20190305_112003 by Lorram, no Flickr

43 - 

IMG_20190305_112032 by Lorram, no Flickr

44 - 

IMG_20190305_165801_108 by Lorram, no Flickr

45 - 

IMG_20190305_113556 by Lorram, no Flickr

46 -

IMG_20190306_094208 by Lorram, no Flickr

47 -

IMG_20190306_093934 by Lorram, no Flickr

48 - 

IMG_20190306_093834 by Lorram, no Flickr

49 - 

IMG_20190306_093656 by Lorram, no Flickr

50 - 

IMG_20190306_093519 by Lorram, no Flickr

51 -

IMG_20190306_093931 by Lorram, no Flickr

52 - 

IMG_20190306_094422 by Lorram, no Flickr

53 - 

IMG_20190306_100356 by Lorram, no Flickr

54 - 

IMG_20190306_100401 by Lorram, no Flickr

55 - 

IMG_20190306_101531 by Lorram, no Flickr

56 - 

IMG_20190306_101806 by Lorram, no Flickr

57 - 

IMG_20190306_102149 by Lorram, no Flickr

58 - 

IMG_20190306_102941 by Lorram, no Flickr

59 - 

IMG_20190307_083331 by Lorram, no Flickr

60 - 

IMG_20190307_085956 by Lorram, no Flickr

61 - 

IMG_20190307_090235 by Lorram, no Flickr

62 - 

IMG_20190307_090309 by Lorram, no Flickr

63 - 

IMG_20190307_090708 by Lorram, no Flickr

64 -

IMG_20190307_090852 by Lorram, no Flickr

65 - 

IMG_20190307_092007 by Lorram, no Flickr

66 - 

IMG_20190307_092531 by Lorram, no Flickr

67 - 

IMG_20190307_092701 by Lorram, no Flickr

68 - 

IMG_20190307_093244 by Lorram, no Flickr

69 -

IMG_20190307_093316 by Lorram, no Flickr

70 -

IMG_20190307_094702 by Lorram, no Flickr

71 - 

IMG_20190307_095019 by Lorram, no Flickr

72 - 

IMG_20190307_101002 by Lorram, no Flickr


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Show de fotos amigo..Cidade totalmente vazia...Povo sumiu tudo kk.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Sossego na metrópole.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

cassianoitu said:


> Show de fotos amigo..Cidade totalmente vazia...Povo sumiu tudo kk.





Jeptan said:


> Sossego na metrópole.


Muito obrigado!


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Nunca imaginei ver Caxias assim...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Estranho ver Duque de Caxias tão vazia. Sou acostumado com o movimento grande do Centro da cidade.

O Carnaval da cidade é fraco? Pessoal vai pro Rio? Regiao dos Lagos?


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Driano MG said:


> Nunca imaginei ver Caxias assim...


Pois é. :lol:



Ice Climber said:


> Estranho ver Duque de Caxias tão vazia. Sou acostumado com o movimento grande do Centro da cidade.
> 
> O Carnaval da cidade é fraco? Pessoal vai pro Rio? Regiao dos Lagos?


Há blocos em alguns bairros, mas no geral o povo se debanda mesmo, geralmente para a Região dos Lagos.


----------



## Marcio Carioca (Mar 4, 2010)

Nas fotos 1 e 2, bem centro, aparece uma grande construção de cor bege.

O que é? Não lembro dessa construção...


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ é a Igreja Universal da Av. Nilo Peçanha, no Centro.


----------

